# Easily unchecking all the channels



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I am preparing to switch cable TV providers and have a quick question.

For me it would be easier if all the channels started off as unchecked so all I'd have to do is check the channels I want instead of having to uncheck all the channels I don't want because of all the channel options available, I'm only interested in ten or so of them.

Since the default when a new cable card is inserted is to check all the channels, is there a way to uncheck all the channels at once instead of individually?

Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tipperton said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am preparing to switch cable TV providers and have a quick question.
> For me it would be easier if all the channels started off as unchecked so all I'd have to do is check the channels I want instead of having to uncheck all the channels I don't want because of all the channel options available, I'm only interested in ten or so of them.
> Since the default when a new cable card is inserted is to check all the channels, is there a way to uncheck all the channels at once instead of individually?
> Thanks!


No. But you can run through the list and give a thumbs up to those you want. Or with TE4, select favorites. Then set the guide to just show favorites.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

That might work if all you use is the guide, but for using the channel up and down controls as well as searching by channel you would still have to go through all those unwanted channels, so that's not much of a solution.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Tipperton said:


> That might work if all you use is the guide, but for using the channel up and down controls as well as searching by channel you would still have to go through all those unwanted channels, so that's not much of a solution.


On my TE3 Bolt, when I use channel up/down, it only cycles through my Favorites when I have my guide set to display Favorites (checked channels I've given the thumbs up). It will cycle through all checked channels with up/down if I have the guide set to display My Channels.

I don't know what search by channel means.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Search by Channel is the last entry in the Search, One Pass, and Manage menu. It allows you to search for programs on subsequent days by the channel it is on, it is useful to me because unlike the guide, it doesn't have live TV playing in the background which can make the screen reader a challenge to hear and understand.

To be honest I don't use the favorites feature so it might actually only show the favorites just as the channel up and down controls apparently do if you have the guide set to only show your favorites.

I guess I'll just have to go through the entire list of channels unchecking them all, at least the list advances to the next channel when you check or uncheck a channel, so it's just repeatedly hitting the select button through the entire list.

Still, it would have been nice if TiVo had provided check and uncheck all options in the channel list.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

KMTTG has some Channel List handling functions. 

I've never looked in to that, but maybe...

-KP


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Tipperton said:


> Search by Channel is the last entry in the Search, One Pass, and Manage menu. It allows you to search for programs on subsequent days by the channel it is on, it is useful to me because unlike the guide, it doesn't have live TV playing in the background which can make the screen reader a challenge to hear and understand.
> 
> To be honest I don't use the favorites feature so it might actually only show the favorites just as the channel up and down controls apparently do if you have the guide set to only show your favorites


Gotha, never used it. I just tried it... by default, it scrolls through all channels, but hitting 'c' you can change it to only scroll through Favorites, like the guide.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Tipperton said:


> That might work if all you use is the guide, but for using the channel up and down controls as well as searching by channel you would still have to go through all those unwanted channels, so that's not much of a solution.


Eh, the time you spent in this thread, you could have had it done. 900 or so clicks on the select button.


----------



## BilliJoe (Oct 2, 2016)

kmttg
Use a mouse on your PC instead of the TiVo Remote
kmttg / Wiki / remote_channels


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

What is KMTTG?


----------



## BilliJoe (Oct 2, 2016)

Tipperton said:


> What is KMTTG?


Maybe you're new, TiVo user for many years and hard to believe you haven't heard of kmttg.

New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg

kmttg / Wiki / Home


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Actually it's not surprising because I don't try to hack my DVR or use any other third party software tools on it.

The only third party thing I might use with or on it is a Western Digital My Book DVR expander that so far I haven't needed to start using. I got it because I knew that they were no longer being made and this one was brand new, so I figured I'd better grab it just in case because I didn't think I'd run across another brand new one again.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tipperton said:


> That might work if all you use is the guide, but for using the channel up and down controls as well as searching by channel you would still have to go through all those unwanted channels, so that's not much of a solution.


See post after mine. I find the ten minutes or less it takes to uncheck and make favorites during GS doesn't kill my day. I have 200 channels, 50 My Channels and 20 Favorites. TE4 takes longer than TE3, but you only do it once. On the bright side, you don't have a Mini and TE3.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

I agree, if you are sighted and can just read what's on the screen, but when you are blind and have to use the screen reader, it takes a lot longer. Especially when you can't change the speaking rate, I'm so used to computer speech now that I could speed it up quite a bit and still understand it.

You are right in that it only needs to be done once.


----------

